# اكبر كورس لتعليم اللحام على مستوى العالم عبارة عن 10 اسطوانات فيديو (الآن مجانا)



## HMS (21 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

لوجود من يريد الكسب المادي من خلال هذه الموسوعة النادرة والمجانية والمفيدة جداً للمهندسين ..

فلقد قمت بتجميع ملفات هذه الموسوعة كأجزاء منفصلة لعدم توفرها كاملة كحزمة واحدة..

والآن اترككم مع الموسوعة والتي عسى الله أن ينفع بها المسلمين وتكون سبباً في تقدمهم بين الأمم ..

وهذه هي الروابط بعد تجميعها وهي على شكل تورنت:

Arc Welding 1 & 2 DVD - 1.37 GB

GMAW MIG Welding video - 428.26 MB

Haynes Welding ManualWelding - 10.04 MB

HTP Welcome to TIG Welding - 706.43 MB

Welding Encyclopedia (eBook, 768 pages, PDF) - 106.25 MB

Oxyacetylene welding - 560.02 MB

TIG Welding Basics - 575.79 MB

وهذا ما أستطعت أن أجمعه فلقد أستغرق مني وقت ليس بالقليل ..

عموماً هناك ملفات فيديو لم أجدها في النت .. فإذا وجدها أي احد فلا يبخل علينا بها وهي ..

Arc.wmv - 757 MB

Car Body.wmv - 828 MB

Oxy-acetylene torch cutting.mpg - 2781 MB

ملاحظات:
1. هذه الملفات موجودة بنفس هذه التسمية ونفس الحجم في تلك الموسوعة.
2. يوجد في المرفقات بعض الصور على شكل ScreenShots لجميع ملفات الموسوعة.

:56: والتوفيق ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم :56:​


----------



## HMS (21 نوفمبر 2009)

عفواً رابط صور الـ ScreenShots هنا ..


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 نوفمبر 2009)

hms قال:


> عفواً رابط صور الـ screenshots هنا ..


 
الأخ المهندس hms 
مشكور .. ولكن الروابط لاتعمل .
والصور من مشاركة الأخ WALEED MARAWAN
وفقك الله .. وبارك فيك.​


----------



## HMS (22 نوفمبر 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> الأخ المهندس hms
> مشكور .. ولكن الروابط لاتعمل .
> والصور من مشاركة الأخ waleed marawan
> وفقك الله .. وبارك فيك.​



الأخ الغالي والعزيز د.محمد باشراحيل ..

أنا لازلت انزل تلك الفيديوهات من تلك الروابط .. وعشانك وضعتها في المرفقات  ..

وبالنسبة لمشاركة الأخ waleed marawan أنا فقط عملت على إيجاد تلك الروابط لمن يرغب في التحميل لا أكثر ولا أقل .. والصور هي تبعاً لموضوعه .. ولهذا تعمدت أن يكون هذا الموضوع يحمل نفس عنوان الآخ waleed marawan .. ارجوا ان أكون قد اوضحت الصورة ..


----------



## احمد الجزار2007 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

هو ده الشغل الصح مش الاخ ابو فلوس 

فلوس مين ياعم ده منتدي للناس تتعلم


----------



## وائل عبده (22 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 نوفمبر 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> الأخ المهندس hms
> 
> مشكور .. ولكن الروابط لاتعمل .
> والصور من مشاركة الأخ waleed marawan
> ...


 


hms قال:


> الأخ الغالي والعزيز د.محمد باشراحيل ..
> 
> أنا لازلت انزل تلك الفيديوهات من تلك الروابط .. وعشانك وضعتها في المرفقات  ..
> 
> وبالنسبة لمشاركة الأخ waleed marawan أنا فقط عملت على إيجاد تلك الروابط لمن يرغب في التحميل لا أكثر ولا أقل .. والصور هي تبعاً لموضوعه .. ولهذا تعمدت أن يكون هذا الموضوع يحمل نفس عنوان الآخ waleed marawan .. ارجوا ان أكون قد اوضحت الصورة ..


 
الأخ المهندس hms المحترم..

بارك الله فيك وجعل ما تقوم به في موازين عملك ..
ونحن في هذه العشر .. اسأله ان يعطيك الأجر والمثوبة.
جزاكم الله الف خير ,،
ودمت بود.​


----------



## HMS (23 نوفمبر 2009)

وهذه بعض الكتب عن اللحام ..

*How To Weld and Cut Steel - 714.6 KB*



كتاب مميز *Welding Pipeline Handbook - 1.33 MB






*


----------



## خيرى محمد . (23 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا اخى جداا لهذه الكتب الجميله , جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك 

وهذه روابط جميع الاسطوانات بما فيهم ال3 اسطوانات التى تبحث عنها على موقع Rapidshare

. Arc 
2. Arc Welding DVD 1 
3. Arc Welding DVD 2 
4. Car body welding 
5. Gas metal arc welding 
6. HTP Welcome to TIG Welding 
7. Oxy-acetylene welding 
8. Oxy-acetylene torch cutting 
9. TIG Welding Basics 


http://rapidshare.com/files/236413898/Arc.part1.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/236459876/Arc.part2.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/236056061/Arc.part3.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/236120259/Arc.part4.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/236166985/Arc.part5.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/236205114/Arc.part6.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/236242895/Arc.part7.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/236311469/Arc.part8.rar.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/233436609/ArcWelding1DVD.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/233480975/ArcWelding1DVD.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/233521415/ArcWelding1DVD.part3.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/233572300/ArcWelding1DVD.part4.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/233636272/ArcWelding1DVD.part5.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/233699524/ArcWelding1DVD.part6.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/233763072/ArcWelding1DVD.part7.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/233824868/ArcWelding1DVD.part8.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/233835267/ArcWelding2DVD.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/233870749/ArcWelding2DVD.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/233903857/ArcWelding2DVD.part3.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/233944596/ArcWelding2DVD.part4.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/234014480/ArcWelding2DVD.part5.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/234083183/ArcWelding2DVD.part6.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/234141704/ArcWelding2DVD.part7.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/234183218/ArcWelding2DVD.part8.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/234189168/gmaw.mpg.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/234225423/gmaw.mpg.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/234254784/gmaw.mpg.part3.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/234291718/gmaw.mpg.part4.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/234349079/gmaw.mpg.part5.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/233042480/HTP_Welcome_to_TIG_Welding.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/233091160/HTP_Welcome_to_TIG_Welding.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/233130725/HTP_Welcome_to_TIG_Welding.part3.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/233176120/HTP_Welcome_to_TIG_Welding.part4.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/233228606/HTP_Welcome_to_TIG_Welding.part5.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/233289223/HTP_Welcome_to_TIG_Welding.part6.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/233359825/HTP_Welcome_to_TIG_Welding.part7.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/233423897/HTP_Welcome_to_TIG_Welding.part8.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/231693327/oxy-acetylene_torch_cutting.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/231810045/oxy-acetylene_torch_cutting.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/231884460/oxy-acetylene_torch_cutting.part3.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/231935277/oxy-acetylene_torch_cutting.part4.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/232011680/oxy-acetylene_torch_cutting.part5.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/231458807/Oxyacetylene_welding_.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/231500399/Oxyacetylene_welding_.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/231535201/Oxyacetylene_welding_.part3.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/231561603/Oxyacetylene_welding_.part4.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/231601261/Oxyacetylene_welding_.part5.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/231648491/Oxyacetylene_welding_.part6.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/231189547/TIG_Welding_Basics.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/231226898/TIG_Welding_Basics.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/231266018/TIG_Welding_Basics.part3.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/231321781/TIG_Welding_Basics.part4.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/231372390/TIG_Welding_Basics.part5.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/231418237/TIG_Welding_Basics.part6.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/234470066/Welding_Car_Body.part01.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/234532033/Welding_Car_Body.part02.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/234587475/Welding_Car_Body.part03.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/234617213/Welding_Car_Body.part04.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/234651169/Welding_Car_Body.part05.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/234696387/Welding_Car_Body.part06.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/234766651/Welding_Car_Body.part07.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/234878732/Welding_Car_Body.part08.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/234937243/Welding_Car_Body.part09.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/234403846/Jefferson_s_and_Haynes.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/234461193/Jefferson_s_and_Haynes.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/242720899/CRC_-_Welding_Processes_Handbook_by_Klas_Weman.rar 

password: mangulica 



بالنسبه للأخ الذى يسأل بخصوص الروابط التى وضعها اخى العزيز HMS Torrent تحتاج الى برنامج لتحميل التورنت لكنها تعمل  

واى استفسار او سؤال انا حاضر


----------



## HMS (23 نوفمبر 2009)

خيرى محمد . قال:


> شكرا اخى جداا لهذه الكتب الجميله , جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك
> 
> وهذه روابط جميع الاسطوانات بما فيهم ال3 اسطوانات التى تبحث عنها على موقع rapidshare
> 
> ...




جزاك الله خير .. وبيض الله وجهك ..

وجاري تحميل الملفات الناقصة :20: ..


----------



## almohandis1985 (11 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طاهر فاروق على (6 يناير 2010)

بصراحة جهد كبير , شكراً


----------



## فاتح روما (18 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرآ*


----------



## كريم خالد (10 أبريل 2010)

ربنا يكرمك على المجهود الطيب ده انت ان شاء الله ربنا يكرمك جدا على المجهود الي ابتديه عن طيب خاطر لاخوتك


----------



## kindheart186 (21 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك0000مع التقدير*​


----------



## eng.m.mohsen (21 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## ahmedhamdy (23 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
جزاك الله خير على مجهودك الكبير, جعله الله ثوابا لك دنيا واخرة.
عندى مشكلة, أنا حملت اول 8 ملفات من المجموعة بعنوان arc 
لكن عند فك الضغط تظهر هذه الرسالة:
invalid or corrupt authenticity information 
فأرجوا التوضيح هل المشكلة من عندى فى التحميل... بمعنى هل حملت بطريقة خاطئة؟
أم توجد مشكلة فى الملفات نفسها؟
وشكرا


----------



## ahmedhamdy (23 أبريل 2010)

علما بأن هذه الرسالة تظهر حتى من قبل أن يطلب الباس وورد,
دليل على أن المشكلة ليست مشكلة باس وورد


----------



## kemomatrix (24 أبريل 2010)

ِشكرا على هذا الموضوع القيم والمفيد


----------



## محمدنعيم (25 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر لكن الكل الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## nor elamra (27 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله بقدر ما تعبت 
وذادك علما وهدى


----------



## أبو أنس الأنصاري (28 أبريل 2010)

باركَ اللهُ فيكم..


----------



## appess (28 أبريل 2010)

شكرررررررررررررا جزيلا و جاري التحميل


----------



## kotbakrm (1 مايو 2010)

شكرا ورابط اللحام والقطع 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yM0Q-SpPsGg&NR=1


----------



## فاتح روما (3 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا اخي الله يعطيك العافية*​


----------



## هيثم سعيد فؤاد (8 يوليو 2010)

thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## محمود مندو (17 يوليو 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير 
مشكور


----------



## ahmed shawky (23 يوليو 2010)

بصرااااااااااااحه انا نزلت الكورس كله واتفرجت عليه
 وبجد

 ربنا يوفقك​


----------



## أحمد دعبس (4 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## vdm2010 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (5 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الحهد الممير و جعله في ميزان حسناتكم 
كتاب لحام المواسير غير موجود عشان حقوق النشر 
هل ممكن تضعه كملف مرفق 
وكل عام وانتم بكامل الصحة و السعادة و الرضا


----------



## mehdi09 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير ..


----------



## انا ميكانو (27 سبتمبر 2010)

اللينك مش موجود ارجوا الرد


----------



## bakker (19 مايو 2011)

how we can delete rapid share

really is shit place

please up load on mediafire or file for share


----------



## عزة الجبار (25 مايو 2011)

الله يوفقك ويعطيك العفيه لرفد المهندسيين بمثل هذه المعلومات المهمه وانا اعتبر عمليت الحام مهمه جداً في حياتنا ليوميه..باركالله بيك


----------



## fathey naeem (6 يونيو 2011)

الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر 
جزاكم الله خيرا كثييرا


----------



## صفدي (21 يونيو 2011)

الله يجزيك كل خير


----------



## سهم عنتر (31 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## معتصم أحمد عثمان (31 يوليو 2011)

أريد منكم مساعدة في إعطائي فكرة عن إضافة الجير للإسمنت


----------



## alaeddin23 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرا اخي الله يعطيك العافية*


----------



## yosief soliman (8 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## tarek495 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم و جعل مثواكم الجنة


----------



## بشير السعدي (24 فبراير 2012)

مشكوروما قصرت


----------



## nadmondo (27 سبتمبر 2013)

للاسف الروابط مش شغالة حاليا وانا كنت محتاج الكورس ضرورى...لانى بادرس حاليا فى كورس لحام........ياريت لو تم اعادة رفعه...
والف شكر على التعاون


----------



## mega byte (1 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

